# Imagens aéreas de Itabuna/BA



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

*Itabuna: Polo Regional do Sul da Bahia!​*
_ Itabuna possui uma área total de 432,244 km² e está localizada a cerca de 426 quilômetros da capital da Bahia, estando em torno de 333 quilômetros de distância dessa cidade via ferryboat. É a sexta cidade mais populosa da Bahia, e no nordeste brasileiro, a cidade ocupa o décimo lugar. Sua população, conforme estimativas do IBGE de 2018, era de 212.740 habitantes. A cidade de Itabuna, em conjunto com o município vizinho de Ilhéus, forma uma aglomeração urbana classificada pelo Instituto Brasileiro de Geografia e Estatística como uma capital regional B, exercendo influência em mais de 40 municípios que, juntos, apresentam pouco mais de um milhão de habitantes.

Segundo levantamento realizado pelo Programa das Nações Unidas para o Desenvolvimento, o município de Itabuna apresenta o terceiro melhor Índice de Desenvolvimento Humano do Estado da Bahia, que é de 0,712-PNUD/2010/alto, ficando atrás somente da capital baiana, Salvador, e do município de Lauro de Freitas.

É terra natal do escritor Jorge Amado, que a descreve em algumas de suas obras, como Gabriela, Cravo e Canela e Terras do Sem Fim._ 








*Economia*

_Itabuna é um centro regional de comércio, indústria e de serviços. Sua importância econômica cresceu no Brasil durante a época áurea do cultivo de cacau, que, por ser compatível com o solo da região, levou-a ao 2º lugar em produção no país, exportando para os Estados Unidos e Europa.

Além da agricultura, a cidade tem outros setores econômicos fortes como o comércio, a indústria e os serviços. A cidade é um importante entreposto comercial do estado, situada às margens da BR-101 e BR-415 e hoje se destaca com indústrias de grande porte como Nestlé, Kissex, Produtos Padim, Delphi Cacau, Cambuci S/A (Penalty) e TriFil, se consolidando como polo médico, prestador de serviços e de educação.
O PIB do município é de R$ 3 859 881 mil IBGE/2016 e o PIB per capita R$ 17 514,19 IBGE/2016.

O município conta com o Shopping Jequitibá, um dos maiores do interior da Bahia, com mais de 130 lojas e 8 âncoras. _


*Saúde*

_A cidade conta com alguns hospitais particulares e outros filantrópicos como o complexo Santa Casa, com 3 hospitais, assim como outros públicos, como o Hospital de Base, que não atendem somente a cidade, mas também aos municípios vizinhos, num total de 121 pactuados, como Lomanto Júnior, Ibicaraí, Itajuípe, Itapé, Buerarema, Jussari, Camacã, Coaraci e Uruçuca, inclusive de outros estados. _


*Educação*

_Itabuna se destaca na educação, principalmente como polo universitário regional, possuindo alguns dos melhores centros educacionais da Bahia. A cidade dispõe de várias escolas públicas, com destaque para o Colégio Estadual Sesquicentenário (CISO), Colégio da Polícia Militar Antônio Carlos Magalhães, Colégio Modelo Luís Eduardo Magalhães, e particulares como os colégios Sistema Moderno de Educação, Galileu, São José da Ação Fraternal de Itabuna (AFI), Divina Providência e Pio XII, além de 3 faculdades, Faculdade de Tecnologia e Ciências e União Metropolitana de Educação e Cultura - ex-FacSul, Faculdade Santo Agostinho um Centro Estadual de Educação Profissional em biotecnologia e saúde - CEEP (antigo Colégio Polivalente) A universidade surgiu da união de faculdades das duas cidades na década de 1970, oferecendo, juntas, mais de 50 cursos de nível superior em graduação e mais alguns em pós-graduação. Possui também o campus sede da UFSB (Universidade Federal do Sul da Bahia). _
Fonte: Wikipédia


*01*











*02*











*03*











*04*











*05*











*06*











*07*











*08*











*09*











*10*











*11*











*12*











*13*











*14*











*15*











*16*











*17*











*18*











*19*











*20*











*21*











*22*











*23*











*24*











*25*











*26*











*27*











*28*









*29*











*30*











*31*











*32*











*33*











*34*











*35*











*36*











*37*











*38*











*39*











*40*











*41*











*42*











*43*











*44*











*45*











*46*











*47*











*48*











*49*









*50*











*51*











*52*











*53*











*54*











*55*











*56*











*57*











*58*











*59*











*60*











*61*











*62*











*63*











*64*











*65*








Imagens: Vem Conhecer Vem​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Itabuna e seu eterno aspecto de capital, uma das pioneiras no interior do Nordeste quanto a verticalização, cidade de futuro promissor!. Beleza de garimpada, Cerra.:cheers:


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Ares de cidade grande acima de 500k.

Belíssima a terra de Jorge Amado


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

^^

Arregaça mesmo!:yes::cheers2:


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Incríveis imagens aéreas!

Itabuna é uma cidade muito especial pra mim e com certeza guarda muitas surpresas para o futuro.

Terrinha boa demais! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## BaianoNato (Aug 21, 2015)

Ares de Cidade Grande! Itabuna é uma terra boa e tem um futuro promissor sendo uma das grandes do Interior baiano!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Gostei de Itabuna quando conheci. Bairros muito bons, pujante, e uma beira rio bem gostosa. Parabens pela cidade e fotos!


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

Itabuna causando!


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Grande Itabuna! Uma das cidades mais dinâmicas do interior nordestino. Em termos de vida urbana, é uma cidade que aparenta ter muito mais do que 212 mil habitantes.:applause:


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Eterna Capital do Cacau! O desenvolvimento do sul da Bahia tá voltando com tudo mesmo! Excelentes fotos, Cerrado :applause:


----------



## novaes_jequieense (May 23, 2009)

Itabuna se destaca muito no sul da Bahia, uma cidade que oferece uma gama de serviços que abraça toda uma região. Seu comércio pujante e diversificado, o setor de saúde, e serviço atraem uma população flutuante expressiva todos os dias nas vias da rainha do cacau. 
Boa compilação Cerrado, sucesso para Itabuna.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oi, migo!
Gosto demais de beira rios...há algum tipo de entretenimento pela orla? 

Lembro de Itabuna porque eu trocava cartões-postais com uma menina daí ...

Belo thread, viu?

Bjks e :hug:


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Conheço bem a cidade!! Tenho boas lembranças!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

Valeu, amigos!kay:


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

Déa_ said:


> Oi, migo!
> Gosto demais de beira rios...há algum tipo de entretenimento pela orla?
> 
> Lembro de Itabuna porque eu trocava cartões-postais com uma menina daí ...
> ...


Há sim, Déa! Em uma parte da orla fluvial existe equipamentos para exercícios físicos e quadras para a prática de futebol, mais precisamente na parte do bairro Góes Calmon.


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Taí uma cidade que eu moraria facilmente! Boa oferta comercial, aeroporto próximo e pertinho do litoral! 

Ao lado de Campina Grande, é uma das minhas preferidas no interior do NE!

Parabéns! :applause:


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

A verticalização dela sempre me impressionou, dá um aspecto de dinamismo e vigor econômico como poucas. Belas fotos!


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

A cidade tem muitos predinhos de 3 a 5 andares um do lado do outro, isso dar um ar de ter uns 400 mil hab... Gostei do que vi!


----------



## dedeu (May 3, 2010)

Parabéns Cerrado por mais esse belo Thread de Itabuna. você nos surpreende a cada dia que passa!


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

Valeu, pessoa!kay:


----------



## haznobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Me surpreende ainda como a cidade mantem o ritmo de verticalização, que tem se estendido para outros bairros. A foto 38 mostra bem como a cidade anda se adensando.


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

^^
O mercado imobiliário está aquecido, tanto em Itabuna quanto em Ilhéus!

*Segue abaixo às obras dos edifícios em construção em Itabuna, num total de nove torres:*


----------



## dedeu (May 3, 2010)

ITABUNA VISTA NOTURNA DA AV. PRINCESA ISABEL








https://www.facebook.com/itabunaoficial/photos/a.272689016165594/1843619635739183/?type=3&theater


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Belíssima cidade!! parabéns!!


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

cassianoitu said:


> Belíssima cidade!! parabéns!!




Valeu! kay:


----------

